# Atlas Engineering Works Manchester 10/15



## Bignickb (Nov 8, 2015)

During a drunken conversation with someone I will call T, I was informed of this site and during a boring sunday - decided to go have a look! It was a good decision apart from all the thorn bushes which would outdo any human security when it came to entry! Thankfully the old electric fence was off too (Are those things still legal?)
History that I could gather:
Edward G Herbert founded Rapidor in 1892 as a Machine tool makers and was based in the Atlas Engineering works in Levenshulme, Manchester!
In 1920 the company went public and issued catalogues showing their latest products; Metal sawing machines! Other companies were taken on to represent the products; Inniss & Riddle in Birmingham and W.Crockatt & sons in Scotland.
Testing and Balancing equipment was introduced using the name Olson and Lundgren as well as precision lathes.
This continued on the site right up to the 1960.s
Adjacent to it was the Atlas Mill which was home to Buffoline Gears and Hough Hoseason (Industrial chemists)
In 2005 a large fire destroyed the mill and the Engineering works! The mill was demolished and you can still see the tiled floor next to the surviving Atlas works.
Today, there is a large space that is overgrown, the only redeeming feature is a large silo tank stood amongst the thorn bushes!
And what a fine collection of thorns there is! I got cut to ribbons and now call myself Mr Germoline! Inside, the main building is trashed but still a good mooch, another lost industry that Manchester once led the world with!

The outside!



Where the Mill was and side external! The floor is still tiled and nature came with avengeance!



Don't drink it all at once! The brand name is linked to Shell chemicals!



Internal:



Gimme shelter?



Old cabin, and the stench of motor oil!



Other side and offices:



Do you think they want this left on? Pikey Fryer!



Control gear?



Don't go into the light!!



Upper internal:



Offices! Sack the cleaner!



Kitchen:



Window on the workers:


----------



## smiler (Nov 8, 2015)

I liked that, great captions to your pics, Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## BikinGlynn (Nov 8, 2015)

Don't know how u resisted "switching it off"


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 9, 2015)

Great set of shots.


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 10, 2015)

Fantastic set, beautiful light in there. Thanks for sharing your lovely photographs


----------



## Sshhhh... (Nov 14, 2015)

Nice shots there


----------



## radaress (Mar 10, 2021)

Is this the same place where my ancestors built steam engines - Sharp Stewart, Atlas Works, Manchester??


----------



## sadlerwells (Mar 11, 2021)

Is there any connection with Atlas bar in Manchester, which is in an old building with 'Atlas' above?


----------



## PhilW (Mar 11, 2021)

sadlerwells said:


> Is there any connection with Atlas bar in Manchester, which is in an old building with 'Atlas' above?


Atlas Insurance Company building


----------



## Bignickb (Mar 21, 2021)

radaress said:


> Is this the same place where my ancestors built steam engines - Sharp Stewart, Atlas Works, Manchester??


No! It's all gone and been replaced with flats now!


----------



## Bignickb (Mar 21, 2021)

sadlerwells said:


> Is there any connection with Atlas bar in Manchester, which is in an old building with 'Atlas' above?





sadlerwells said:


> Is there any connection with Atlas bar in Manchester, which is in an old building with 'Atlas' above?



The only connection is that I look after their bar sound system. Apart from that - No. it's just a popular name.


----------



## sadlerwells (Mar 24, 2021)

Bignickb said:


> The only connection is that I look after their bar sound system. Apart from that - No. it's just a popular name.


Good gin selection!


----------

